# Changed my avatar till after the bowl season



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well unfortunately I'm a man of my word so I have changed my avatar to Ute red like I said I would if by some miracle BYU lost. I really liked the quest for perfection T-shirts are better in red so that's my new avatar till the end of the bowl season. An no I have not all of the sudden jumped onto the Ute bandwagon and never will. I'm just sooooooooooo respected by all and didn't want to go back on my word and ruin my likeability,lol. (not sure if that's even a word)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoy your time in red....................... :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good for you Uintaman, A man is only as good as his word, say's a lot about you.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You da man!  You know red looks good on you. :lol:


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

you gotta respect a man who keeps his word.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> you gotta respect a man who keeps his word.


Unlike yourself you turd burger.... :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are we supposed to pick our own or what? I asked Saturday night and no answer/reply??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> you gotta respect a man who keeps his word.


 :roll: 
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Are we supposed to pick our own or what? I asked Saturday night and no answer/reply??


I told you, I am personally letting everyone off that I had a bet with, now if you had a bet with someone else then talk with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to pick our own or what? I asked Saturday night and no answer/reply??
> ...


I don't want you charity! I actually initiated the thread, if no takers then .... I need something I have this dumb one just in anticipation of what I was going to have to put up.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Go vote on your future avatar below. 8)


----------

